# What is your favourite waterfront skyline?



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

New York


Vancouver


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Montreal


Philadelphia


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Boston


Chicago


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Seattle


San-Francisco


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Melbourne, Victoria, Australia, naturally 



the credits of the picture belongs to www.virtualoceania.net


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Miami, FL. 

The one and only.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Moscow


Shanghai


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Chongqing


Tokyo


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

Liverpool.


----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

China Cities

Nanjing

















Qingdao


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

first foto of Nanjing looks like Chicago
this supertall in sunset similar to siers tower


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*My favourite waterfront skylines:*

*Toronto, Canada*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fishingfury/3908684590/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ondieki/3908973936/

*New York City, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3909545754/


----------



## raymond_tung88 (Mar 26, 2004)

My favourites would have to be:

1) Hong Kong
2) Sydney
3) Shanghai
4) Toronto
5) Montreal
6) Vancouver
7) San Francisco
8) New York
9) Barcelona
10) Singapore


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

NYC, HK and Liverpool


----------



## helee (Aug 26, 2007)

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Sunshineboy (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Also Hong Kong's waterfront skyline:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3921857501/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalleboo/3912084733/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greggoodman/3912501500/


----------



## lokinyc (Sep 17, 2002)

My favorites are Chicago, Hong Kong and New York, in that order.

Sorry for the huge size of this but it is just so impressive (by Blueboat at Panoramio):


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Australian Cities IMO have very impressive skylines for their size
*Brisbane (2 Million in Metro Area)*








by CherHanLau of flickr








the Entire Skyline From the Bay Islands, 50km East









*Gold Coast (0.6 Million in Metro Area)*
















by nathanj.white of Flickr

*Sydney (4.5 million in Metro Area) *
















by Daniele Sartori of Flickr

*Melbourne (4 Million in Metro Area)*
















by Striderv of flickr

*Perth (1.5 Million in Metro Area)*








by hermann.sigurdsson of Flickr








by véron of flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Kuwait


Singapore


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

*Manila, Philippines*



[dx] said:


> Photo by rawrage
> 
> Manila Post Office


Manila Post Office, Manila Philippines


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

cool!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo is really awesome, no doubt


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Nairobi, Kenya


Cairo


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Fantastics pictures.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Malmo,Sweden


Napoli


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Rotterdam


Frankfurt


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Paris


Benidorm


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Istanbul










---------------------------------------------------> ---------------------------------> --------------------------------------->


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Brasilia



Mine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos of Brasilia and Paris :cheers:


----------



## azrael.cl (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG Toronto!


----------



## Black.Angel (Aug 8, 2009)

*BEIRUT*



















KEEPS RISING AND RISING!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iamhydrogen/3943049874/

*Hong Kong, China*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/juanwenyu/3934741114/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Bellevue


Tulsa


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

San-Diego


Cleveland


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

*Kuwait*


----------



## VX-NerveAgent (Jul 3, 2009)

San Diego CA.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics I'll post some more later


----------



## nameless dude (Dec 16, 2008)

Sydney:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome night photo of Sydney :cheers:

*Chicago, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesjordan/3918818975/

*Seattle, U.S.A.*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/saroy/3919479279/


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

_Toronto_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peopea/2798867512/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/-evidence-/3696808572/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Toronto @Looking/Up


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Skies on the second photo is fantastic!!!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Brisbane


Gold Coast


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Darwin


Melbourne


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Perth


Sydney


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Wellington


Auckland


----------



## TheCanadianEuro (Oct 4, 2009)

What about Thunder Bay,Ontario?
Lol.


----------



## Coral Builder (May 25, 2007)

Perth is Unreal, Love the new BHP tower!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

And here is *Melbourne* again from a Skyscrapercity thread. SUPERB!:banana:


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

IMHO Toronto is the best so far.

But my favourite will always be *Dresden*. 


Source: Flickr


Source: Flickr


Source: Flickr


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

For me, no one beats Sydney in waterfront skyline:


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

That Brisbane Pic is so old Kazan, heres some updated ones, lol








by grosgg of flickr








by thewanderingfool of flickr

















by Hiep Thai Ong of flickr








by sleemol of flickr










by C H R I S C R A W F O R D of flickr









by Rob Davey of flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/whitecatsg/3996898865/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronald_g/4003295965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/icishoot/3997575596/


----------



## HighRizer92 (Sep 19, 2008)

Auckland

only 450,000 in city and 1.4million in metro









[/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

cool photo with dolphin))


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Oz cities are so awesome


----------



## nychou (Oct 14, 2009)

My top ten in order. NYC, Chicago, Hong Kong, Toronto, Sydney, Houston, San Francisco, Philadelphia, Seattle, Miami.


----------



## LAgreek18 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sydney And Singapore are some of the best by far


----------

